# GASOLINE ⛽  saves another bike from being yard art!



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 29, 2021)

GASOLINE saves yet another bike from being yard art!. Also, any idea what the image would be on the rear fender above the reflector?


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice work !


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 29, 2021)

catfish said:


> Nice work !



Thank you


----------



## 1motime (Oct 29, 2021)

Thing on your rear fender looks to be the remains of a Weirdo Tiki decal?


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Oct 29, 2021)

1motime said:


> Thing on your rear fender looks to be the remains of a Weirdo Tiki decal?



Yes I kind of thought the same thing. Almost like a temporary tattoo. It must be strong enough the gasoline didn't take it off when it took the spray paint off. Makes you wonder what it was for sure and when it was put on. The stories these bikes could tell, know what I mean?


----------

